# Fishing a canyon



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

This place is near and dear to me. It's hard to believe you're in Alabama when fishing there. For those of you that grew up in southeast Alabama (the Wiregrass) like me, any body of water that isn't flat and sandy is a big change from the usual. 

This past weekend I took a buddy that doesn't really fly fish, and has also never been to the canyon. Not exactly the best place to learn as it's pretty technical fishing. Although the learning curve is steep, he still had a great time and caught some fish. 










For those of you that don't know me very well, I love chasing what I like to call niche fish. They aren't going to win any size contests, but they are formidable fly rod targets and live in beautiful places. Two examples are brook trout and in this case, the redeye bass. They are a fish that is much like a brook trout in size, color, and found in pristine waters. And lucky for me, they were hungry...



























































Enjoyed a snack on the way out....


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Right on! Looks beautiful.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! Sweet spot for sure. Those bigger Bass can be tough to get off that rock bottom, I've had a few I never got to see :shifty:.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice place and pics. pretty color on the fish!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Little River Canyon?

Mulberries?

Nice redeyes.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

wtbfishin said:


> Nice! Sweet spot for sure. Those bigger Bass can be tough to get off that rock bottom, I've had a few I never got to see :shifty:.


I never heard back from the pm I sent you, maybe next time!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll take you offshore if you take me once! I miss fishing in the Catskill streams in NY and in the Aditrondaks.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That place looks awesome, I want to go, where is it? Or is it a secret spot?


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Trble Make-rr said:


> I'll take you offshore if you take me once! I miss fishing in the Catskill streams in NY and in the Aditrondaks.


Don't tease me. You know I'll be in the Gulf Breeze area this weekend and will be boatless!


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

sure said:


> That place looks awesome, I want to go, where is it? Or is it a secret spot?


This is the Little River Canyon in north Alabama. If I can throw in a shameless plug, here is an article I wrote in the Jan/Feb 2015 issue of Eastern Fly Fishing magazine:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

mrl0004 said:


> I never heard back from the pm I sent you, maybe next time!


 I thought I sent it back :001_huh: it's ok. I've got a hip x-ray coming up. I think I was fooling myself about hiking in, this Geezer crap sucks. Get all U can in while the getting's good. :yes:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

sure said:


> That place looks awesome, I want to go, where is it? Or is it a secret spot?


Well it was a secret :shifty:. Who in there right mind would want to make an arduous hike into woods infested w/Copperheadedrattlymoccasins and BEARS to catch little bitty fish.:shifty:


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

wtbfishin said:


> Well it was a secret :shifty:. Who in there right mind would want to make an arduous hike into woods infested w/Copperheadedrattlymoccasins and BEARS to catch little bitty fish.:shifty:


Yea, that's why I don't mind telling people. It's like brook trout streams in the smokies. Few will actually do it, and of those that do, most will never do it again. Lots of work for a few fish, and the few that you catch are small. I've taken quite a few people there that have said, "I'm never doing this again!", after the hike out!


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations on both the beautiful catch and the article, both quite the accomplishment. I used to fish for smallmouth bass back in Kentucky, and while not as big as their largemouth cousin, way better fight. In pursuit of the smallmouth caught many a rockbass or warmouth. Awesome little fighters.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I would go there for the mulberries!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

> arduous hike into woods infested w/Copperheadedrattlymoccasins and BEARS to catch little bitty fish.:shifty:


 You forgot about the ticks:whistling:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

ditz said:


> You forgot about the ticks:whistling:


 Yep get off the trail just a tiny bit like those fish (tiny), and you'll need a transfusion.:yes:


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nice*

Very peaceful looking area, nice article also.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks almost like the creeks up in NC we fish near Cherokee/Asheville!!! Purty purty purty!!!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Jason said:


> Looks almost like the creeks up in NC we fish near Cherokee/Asheville!!! Purty purty purty!!!


I was just thinking about that. I need to find some nice creeks like these to fish near Columbia SC ill be going up there again soon!


----------

